# New York Knicks -- Atlanta Hawks *Isiah



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

In his press conference Isiah only mentioned 15 times the importance of making everyone feel safe about their positions as a Knick. I doubt he will do any immediate transactions, but before the Feb deadline, here is one to look out for.

*New York Knicks send:*

Antonio McDyess, Charlie Ward, Kurt Thomas, Shandon Anderson, Mike Sweetney

*Atlanta Hawks send:*

Theo Ratliff, Shareef Abdur Rahim, Alan Henderson, Future draft pick

What this does for the Knicks is replace a disgruntled, weathered post with SAR and Ratliff, people who could make waves with a new team. Atlanta, who will undergo new ownership soon, will be more than happy to send off a guy who doesn't know how to win, and Henderson, a big contract that expires at the end of next season. 

What the Hawks do take on is Shandon Anderson's contract, that would be the toughest part in them accepting this trade. McDyess, Thomas and Knights are around $20 million expiring and good talent as well. Sweetney will fill their needs in the post next year as it's the Hawks who need to completely blow up their team... AND THEY WILL. 

I don't think Dolan will ever allow the Knicks to totally rebuild by sending off all his talent. It's too much of a loss for a market the size of New York to just plummet all the way to the bottom, get a top 5 draft pick, and then fight with the Clippers for the worst draft.

I honestly think Isiah Thomas will try his best to get rid of KVH... which is why they will trade for SAR. The possibilities of packaging KVH with big expiring contracts extend to half the NBA teams so I won't think up scenarios there. Really, it's a trade between teams on two levels of rebuilding, the Hawks who will do it all out, Denver Style; and the Knicks who will try to sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Knight got released before the season started.....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Right... I replace him with Ward, Ward has been playing great lately but the Knicks won't be reluctant to send his expiring contract away to pull off a deal like this.


----------



## Gurpilo (Apr 22, 2003)

It is terrible for Atlanta, no way!!!!! 

Reef is a player that has trade value, why trade for old players with no value. We can get something better from him that all that garbage as someone like Murray, Desmond Mason, Caron Butler.... The same applies for Ratliff. We are going to rebuild but we are not retards.

Sweetney is a bust.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gurpilo</b>!
> It is terrible for Atlanta, no way!!!!!
> 
> Reef is a player that has trade value, why trade for old players with no value. We can get something better from him that all that garbage as someone like Murray, Desmond Mason, Caron Butler.... The same applies for Ratliff. We are going to rebuild but we are not retards.
> ...


Considering Atlanta is struggling to top attendances of 10,000, they will be more than willing to blow up and start over again, the same way Kiki Vanderwaghe did things in Denver.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

OMG, I LOVE THIS TRADE!!!! PLUS A TOP DRAFT PICK!!! WE CAN TRADE REEF LATER FOR A SG PROSPECT WHEN LAMPE BECOMES DOMINANT! DOES IT WORK IN REAL GM?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hello Knicksbiggestfan here, where do I sign?


Also for the guy who named Sweetney a bust.


You're right, after all the minutes and chances we gave him, how could you arrive at any other conclusion.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Can we throw in Scott Layden as an early signing bonus to get this trade underway?


----------



## Txinu (Dec 25, 2002)

I wont do this trade!

U're moving 5 players from a medium-low team to get 5 other players from another medium-low team.

Where's the benefit?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Here some quotes from a Sean Deveny Article posted 3 hours ago:



> 1-3. Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Theo Ratliff and Jason Terry, Hawks. Take the Hawks, please. The team's new ownership group still is not in place, and in the meantime, the team is an unwatchable mess.
> 
> The Hawks' obstacle to making trades is finances. They have Abdur-Rahim and Ratliff under contract for this year and 2004-05, for $28 million and $21 million, respectively. If they let either go, it must be for someone with a shorter contract, and those players are hard to find when you're dealing with eight-figure salaries. They might just wait out Abdur-Rahim and Ratliff and rebuild in 2005.





> 4. Kurt Thomas, Knicks. Thomas can become a free agent next summer, thanks to a player option in his contract, and though he might not do better than the nearly $6 million he would get if he stayed with the Knicks, he apparently has grown weary of shabby treatment by the organization. The Knicks recently bumped Thomas from the starting lineup in favor of Antonio McDyess -- for no apparent reason -- ticking him off and numbering his days in New York.


http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=1982140

Hope it makes it easier for some of you to see the reality in this trade now that someone else besides me suggests that these players are very tradeable. The Hawks ARE NOT INTERESTED at all in keeping Ratliff and Abdur Rahim, they would gladly give them away for young potential and expiring contracts.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

I think this sounds like a better deal for Atlanta to me:

Atlanta trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.1 minutes) 
C Theo Ratliff (7.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
Atlanta receives: PF Antonio McDyess (8.8 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
PG Charlie Ward (8.6 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.9 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
C Michael Doleac (4.3 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.8 ppg, -2.9 rpg, and +3.2 apg. 

New York trades: PF Antonio McDyess (8.8 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
PG Charlie Ward (8.6 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.9 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
C Michael Doleac (4.3 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.6 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 31 games) 
C Theo Ratliff (7.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.8 apg in 31 games) 

Basically it gives NYK an upgrade in both the PF and Centre positions. It also gives Atlanta two expiring contracts and a centre who's contract is only one year longer and has a small contract. The problem with this tho is that its dependant upon either williams and eisley stepping up (unlikely) or a trade with someone else to heal that area of the team.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Phate01</b>!
> I think this sounds like a better deal for Atlanta to me:
> 
> Atlanta trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (19.9 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 36.1 minutes)
> ...


That would be nice.


----------

